# drake bindings



## SWC custom (Dec 8, 2010)

iv got a set of mickey lablac Irish editions that i got from my cousin for $50!! one miss matched strap not to bad tho!!


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just saw this post! The are still a great binding and I am not sure why people dont use them anymore. I do and a few of my buddy and they are so good, really supportive, nice toe cap and super responsive!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

My first pair of boots was a Northwave circa 1995 that were retard-soft compared to today's boots but I liked them at the time. I had a pair of Drake SuperSports that lasted me 4 or 5 seasons, comfy, and built to last.

But you're right, you don't hear much about Drake/Northwave anymore. I thought I heard they are targeting the European market and kinda scaled back in the North American market.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

a guy at a shop told me that some of the designers from Drake went to uninon. I'm not sure if it is true but the unions i have do have similar features to my drakes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mbesp said:


> a guy at a shop told me that some of the designers from Drake went to uninon. I'm not sure if it is true but the unions i have do have similar features to my drakes.


This is exactly what happened.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha nice, got some solid info out of a shop guy. thats always fun.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Used to ride 2001 Drake Podiums and they had way too many parts and options and fell apart. I paid like $300 for them and they were so uncomfortable. The early Unions were very similar to drakes just with HUGE upgrades. I bet drake is kicking themselves for not allowing the engineers to make the improvements they wanted to. C3 gave them an opportunity and it has clearly paid off.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah whatever the union guys are doing it is working.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I had top of the line Drake LTD's in 2003-2004. My girlfriend had the Drake Lady Matrix. 

The head guys at Drake left and formed Union in 2004. It was downhill for Drake/Northwave from there.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

both are still around and both have legit teams ... off top of my head they have DCP, Seth Huot, and Alexis Waite .. the parent company is Italian so yeah they do hit heavier in Europe but they still make good product .. shy away from the 50s they are now an entry level binding and kinda pfft .... I recently just bought a pair of Raidens .. it was the first pair of bindings other than Drake that Ive had in 6 years.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody know where to contact them for parts? They used to be in Seattle and have gotten parts before by just calling/emailing but this year no such luck.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Anybody know where to contact them for parts? They used to be in Seattle and have gotten parts before by just calling/emailing but this year no such luck.


believe it or not theyve moved to .... are you ready for this .... Oklahoma ... I know the Drake rep here and can ask him about a company mailing address if youd like


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> believe it or not theyve moved to .... are you ready for this .... Oklahoma ... I know the Drake rep here and can ask him about a company mailing address if youd like


That is fucking funny shit...cheap labor I assume?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Extremo said:


> That is fucking funny shit...cheap labor I assume?


From what I hear they thought it was a cost cutting measure to be more centralized to the East and West coasts ... of course my initial reaction was yeah but youre totally out of the snow world .. why not Minnesota where EVERY film crew goes every season .. I dunno not a good move IMO and I know they lost a good bit of people because of the move (this is well past the Union folks leaving). Pretty much made me jump the ship too although this years line is still looking solid and I just saw next years stuff at SIA it was decent but definitely not trying to push any tech boundaries


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> believe it or not theyve moved to .... are you ready for this .... Oklahoma ... I know the Drake rep here and can ask him about a company mailing address if youd like


burritosandsnow,
Thanks that would be great...pm if you want
wrath


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

well i hope they are good bindings i just picked up a pair of drake reload today... going to take them up to the mountain tomorrow...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Drake has a binding for 2012 with a wood highback. WOOD. ALL WOOD.


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

ok so i just put my new drake bindings on and they are a medium size.... it says that they go up to 8.5. and i wear a burton hail size 9... they seem to fit perfect. i dont see how this worked...??? any comments about this.


----------



## looboo (Jan 22, 2011)

Some boots at the same size will be larger than others


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

just got back and i have to say i really liked the drake bindings. ( i had burton bindings) this is my first pair of drake bindings ... i guess i will have to see how they hold up in the long run, but day one was nothing but good.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

burritosandsnow;370527} I just saw next years stuff at SIA it was decent but definitely not trying to push any tech boundaries[/QUOTE said:


> I don't know about you but I don't like tech bindings the more simplistic the better.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Wood highback??  Sounds interesting...

I currently have a pair of Drake DLs because they fit my super comfy Northwaves the best. <20 days and the fabric on the straps is starting to shred, but they're decent. Nothing terribly high tech but I have fun on 'em. *shrugs* Good enough for me.


----------

